# Annoying things guest do on a fishing boat.



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Maybe it's just me, but it seems nearly every fishing trip there is at least a couple of things my buddies/guest do that really bug me. 

1. Bang a sinker against my boat. :thumbdown:
2. Leave fish on the floor and not put them in either the bait well or ice chest. 
3. Time after time loose a good fish. 
4. Not be ready to fish when we get to the fishing spot. "Uh, I need a new leader, my old one is frayed" (Well, why didn't you re-tie the 10 minutes were were riding to the new spot?):whistling:
5. Leave a mess in the floor, bait, cans, plastic bottles, wrappers, leader material, etc.:cursing:
6. Not return the pliers, de-hooker, gaff, or knife to the proper place.:hammer:

How about the rest of you, any others?

Sea-r-cy


----------



## lcruiser (Sep 15, 2010)

LOL.

1) Not say thank you for a $4000 fishing trip and God forbid they slide you a "twenty" for fuel

2) Sit on their ass while you drive the boat, manage the tackle, get all the food, bait, ice, tackle

3) Jump ship before the boat's tied up upon return, not to mention the days worth of clean up and post trip maintenance

4) lay around and eat while captain drives all over the gulf trying to find fish and parched from thirst cuz they're too "lazy and clueless" to even bring a drink up to ya.

5) call wifey once in the pass to get the "I gotta go wifey says something important came up".....yeah, like not helping with the post trip stuff

6) etc, etc, etc....

Sugar Daddy days are OVER.... ;-)


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

1. Constantly asking if they can reel in the next fish. (Hook one and you can reel it in)
2. Asking if they can drive. (If I need you to drive MY boat I'll let you know)
3. Not bringing snacks/drinks and complaining so much that you finally have to give them one
4. Missing a ton of fish and wasting bait.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Adjust the drags or play with the reels while we are trolling. I had a kid on the boat a few weeks ago that about drove me nuts by reeling in one of my flat lines. He would reel in 2 or 3 cranks at a time and then I would tell him to please stop. A few minutes later he would do it again. I almost went insane from him not listening. I wish I had the authority to spank other peoples kids.


----------



## Bean Counter (Nov 15, 2010)

Catching the 56lb cobia that had my broke leader and hook in her mouth and all that stuff y'all mentioned.


----------



## Team Stuck'em (Oct 12, 2010)

Not puttin rods back in the rocket launchers so when u do hook up a good fish uve got to move everything yourself cause they jus wanna watch. 

After showing them a dozen times how to tie a knot they still want u to rigs everything for them. 

Act like your tackle is thier tackle. 

Not helping for gas because they disnt catch as many as someone else and dont think they should have to pay the same amount.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Not bringing their iwn gear.

Ask to leave ten minutes after you start fishing because they are bored.

Hook you

Hit you with a sinker

Tangle your line with theirs

Cut off a catfish barb and leave it on the floor of the boat.

Not chip in on gas and bait.


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

If you guys need new fishing buddies, let me know...


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

Reeling up until the weight or swivel hits the top eye on the rod. How freakin hard is it to pay attintion and stop short....


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

*Top 10*

#1 Peeve: Not helping wash down the boat and listening to the excuses...
#2 Peeve: Not washing the blood and skank from either a caught fish or them cutting bait...(my boat won't sink no matter how much water we bring aboard)
#3 Peeve: #2 and #1 combined and in that order...
#4 Peeve: Insisting on dropping a line before the anchoring ritual is complete...
#5 Peeve: Assuming 20 dollars will buy enough gas to get us to the Edge...
#6 Peeve: Not offering to buy ice, when it is hotter out than the surface of the sun...
#7 Peeve: Nobody knows how to throw a cast net other than the captain...
#8 Peeve: Telling the captain, "the other boat I went out on the other day we knocked them dead" but he has no clue where. (I don't care, you are on my boat, my numbers unless you get some better ones and share them, otherwise STFU)
#9 Peeve: Standing at the launch looking like a dumbass when all I want you to do is hang on to the rope when backing the trailer down so the boat doesn't float away...
And finally #10, the all time winner: Jackass tells everyone he knows; "I don't have to buy a boat or tackle because I know this guy that will take us out anytime I want to go".... EFF THAT!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Getting sloppy drunk. That's my biggest complaint and the last time they fish with us. I can handle amateur mistakes like lot of the ones mentioned above but an annoying drunk ruins it for me.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

I agree with you guys however almost every complaint mentioned above can be solved with a few minutes of pre-trip instruction, if not don't ask them again.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

FLbeachbum said:


> I agree with you guys however almost every complaint mentioned above can be solved with a few minutes of pre-trip instruction, if not don't ask them again.


Ditto above, which is why we do this almost every trip. New anglers sometime take time to learn a few of these things though and you should cut them some slack. For whatever reason though, it doesn't seem to matter how many times I tell someone to control their drinking. They still lose control


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

I must be lucky, I've never had those problems.


----------



## lcruiser (Sep 15, 2010)

Easy fix for the drinking problem.... 

Alcohol or fishing?..... Pick one..... something or someone is staying home


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

If I went on a bottom fishing trip with any of you then I would be guilty of a few of these. I don't bottom fish very often so I lack a lot of the gear. I also cant through a cast net very well. Other than that though I agree with almost everything else said. i haven't experienced the annoying drunk yet. That's probably because they guys I fish with can handle their booze or beer. I do have one more though. No glass on my boat. We went out once last year and I forgot a trash bag. Since we weren't using the live well that day I decided that would be the trash can. Sure enough, the empty beer bottles broke in there. That was a pain in the @$$ to clean out.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Getting sloppy drunk. That's my biggest complaint and the last time they fish with us. I can handle amateur mistakes like lot of the ones mentioned above but an annoying drunk ruins it for me.


This one is not a problem for me, no alcohol or smoking allowed on my boat. :no:

Sea-r-cy


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 1, 2011)

1. Not understanding that we are fishing, not "catching". If I want to take you catching, I will. However, we might be targeting something specific and understand that it is not a guarantee!!!

2. Don't place my pliors, knife, hook remover, clippers, etc. on the gunwhale and only realize it's not a good place for them after they make a splash and I ask you "what was that"!!!

3. I have children (six to be exact). I love taking them fishing and teaching them about the water. However, I make mine behave. Please do the same. It's not a cruise ship so I can't get away from them. It is your duty to make sure your children are behaved on the boat. We are on a fishing trip. I'm not the baby sitter while you are fishing.

4. If you don't know what you are doing - simply admit it. Don't act like you do and insist this is the right way to do it.

This list could go on and on and I'm enjoying knowing that I am not the only one on the water that at times feels like screaming!!!! However, I wouldn't take anything for the trips on the water. Some are better than others, but it still beats a day in the office!!!


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

getting on the clean boat at 6 am with sneakers that have sand or mud caked into the treads.......takes about 5 minutes to trash the entire deck with dirt

:thumbdown:


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

I agree with most everything on here. 

Like others said you have to cut a newbie some slack. But a newbie has to have some common snese too!

Appreciate that someone is bringing you along to enjoy a special thing. Act like it!!

Bring Capt. A drink. Take care of the boat. Clean things. Be proactive. Or he'll, even reactive! 

If you don't know what to do, ask!

I have my own boats now but have fished on others for years before I did. I always made sure to pull my 110% share. I wanted to be asked back and often times was. 

I have 1 or 2 friends that are my regular crew, but we often look for another 1 or 2 to help pitch in for gas and misc expenses associated with fishing. 

It is really hard to find those guys (or gals, I'm not sexiest!) that you can count on. I can get any jackass off the street to be a lazy, ungrateful, pain In the ass!

If any of you are reading this and wanting to fish with people. These are good things to think about. 

We are currently taking applications for good crew members that understand the posted points. 

We fish Orange Beach, If looking to be a crew member and not a charter experience....PM me.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I have learned to just laugh at this one. My friends are awesome people and most are pretty good fishermen (women). However, there are 3 that go out with me (not always together) that I try to "remind" of a couple things. Keep in mind, these people know this already. One guy fishes a gotcha with a slow retreive and moderate rod action. When I say "hey try this," I get the "I know how to fish!" All 3 of these people try to "set" a circle hook. The first guy again gets defensive. The other two live in denial. I finally learned to just chuckle at it. I spearfish, so I can shoot what I want. If they choose to lose fish, it doesn't bother me anymore.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

- Bailing on washdown and cleanup
- Having to be asked to pay their share of the fuel bill
- Being LATE to the ramp
- Acting like there's a steward on board
- And the "I'm sorry about that" with no offer to make right after losing one of my rods or breaking something on the boat

OH YEAH - acting like an ass and pissing off everyone else on the boat


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

I agree...Setting the hook on circle hooks drives me crazy. Just reel for gods sake


----------



## MATOU TOO (Apr 2, 2009)

The people who want to break up a bag of ice on the deck in the cockpit. I have a blowboat so one that gets me, are the people who act like the sail control lines are in their way.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

My biggest one of all and one that would piss me off more than anything is jumping in the boat after tracking thru mud and jumping right in..Dropping a line before i say to so i can run over it with the boat...Placing drinks in places they will fall over in the floor....


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Complaints*

I only have two
1 bitch about the price of gas like I have control of it.
2. Complain about where what or how we are fishing. 

If you want to complain about the way I fish fine you buy a 100,000 rig and maintain it and supply it and I will come fish with you otherwise I may make the decisions cause I make the payments


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

- The problem I have is folks bringing too much stuff (with 4 or 5 on a 25 foot center console - they all can not bring 3 or 4 rods, there own drink cooler, a duffle bag with 50 lb of tackle .... Please just rain gear and your own pliers/dikes would be nice.

- Doing things that I ask them not too, and reply " well that's how we do it on my boat" 
(then do it on your boat! ) - example - throw the drink empties back into the cooler.. I just about got that habit broken (you know who you are  ) 

- Not making the rods up right between spots, and having a jig or lead smack the rod or reel when we move. 

- Reeling up a flyline to where there is only one foot of line or so out of the tip - try swinging in a snapper that way 

- My number one, laying a rod (particularity one of my rods) down on the deck or across the boat (rather than in a rod holder or the seat or rod racks (I got 20 places to put rods geeze ) - where it is likely to get stepped on and leaned into and broken. This one is full of repeat offenders - I hate it - after a few dozen time I wind up going all "capt Bigh on em" ...  

Kids get a pass - for the trip any way  

And now washing the boat - they never get an invite back 

The standing joke with a long time buddy was what one new guy said after being surprised when he found out he was obligated to help wash the boat off:
"hey, I think some of this was here before"


There - I feel better - you-all "who know who you are" are still welcome , dang I am getting mellow in my old age


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Bring bananas........


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

marmidor said:


> Bring bananas........


:thumbsup:


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Mullethead said:


> :thumbsup:


I'll make them swim home if I find out they brought a banana on my boat.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

1. Dropping the hatches down instead of gently lowering them.

2. Not offering to pay at least half of the fuel cost. I hate to ask for money
so if there is no offer they usually don't get a second invitation.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a few who can't seem to grasp using circle hooks. I call them "snatchem".


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Been very lucky the last several years to fish with the same core crew. Over the years a few things have set my jaw a little. 
1. Be on time. Can't stand to have to wait on "one more guy" or them not show at all without letting anyone know.
2. Bitching. Save it for someone else or somewhere else. 
3. You get under way and one person dissapears. Sleeps all day and doesn't help out at all, like clearing grass off lines, checking baits or in general cleanliness of a deck.
4. Don't be a slob. You are a guest, be gracious enough to clean up after yourself.
5. F'n know it alls. Yeah, you Gods gift to fishing. Enjoying spreading that to other boats cause you ain't gonna be here to do it twice.
6. Whiners, It's too hot, too rough, smells funny, a/c ain't cold enough, slow bite, where is my fish, etc....
7. Don't lay around and guzzle beer or whatever all day and get drunk and usless. I am NOT your babysitter. It eventually causes trouble.

Had a guy who "owns his own boat" and can handle a little slop, spray puke on my back from the back of my ears to my ankles while I was checking a corner flat line. It was only around 3 foot. Couldn't even hang over the gunnel.


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

One rule, nobody gives a shit about your opinion on power pro


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Chris V said:


> Getting sloppy drunk. That's my biggest complaint and the last time they fish with us. I can handle amateur mistakes like lot of the ones mentioned above but an annoying drunk ruins it for me.


That's one on my list.

I don't care if somebody doesn't really know what they are doing. That's harmless.

Some other things that I honestly hate are:
1. correcting other people on "nautical terminology"
2. acting like a know-it-all ass and making it clear to everybody else on the boat
3. rearranging things on my boat without asking, even if it looks sloppy at the time
4. taking the wheel without asking me and correcting me without asking me while I drive the boat
5. excessive flirting and crap like that that makes other people obviously uncomfortable

I can deal with paying for gas and bait. I go out because I want to have a good time.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> Had a guy who "owns his own boat" and can handle a little slop, spray puke on my back from the back of my ears to my ankles while I was checking a corner flat line. It was only around 3 foot. Couldn't even hang over the gunnel.



that ain't right...

I do not own a boat and go fishing with other people that do...

I will not go if I can't contribute my share of gas money...

I know the people I go with and respect their rules on their boat...

if you don't do that, it's likely you won't be invited back...

all about respect...when you say drop, I will...

you say grab that anchor, I will...

no drinking, smoking on board, hell that's okay by me...i can do without for a day or two...

I bring my own gear and tackle unless asked to leave it at home..."we've got everything you'll need"

food, drinks...no problem and usually have extra...

ice, bait, no problem...

I think some folks might be offering trips to the wrong people...and I have to be drunk to tolerate a drunk...which is not something I want to be in the middle of the GOM...


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Man some of you guys fish with some real winners!! If you ever need anyone to split expenses give me a shout, Id like to get out there and catch some snapper this season. I have proper boat etiquette and have cash


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I've just learned to tell people what to do and what to expect. Don't do it and you will never get an invite again. 

I am also a little easy on people as far as expenses go the first time they are on my boat. Ok, so you didn't expect to pay for the ice, oil, and other incidentals on the first trip. But the next time, I let it be known before we meet up that it's expected this time. That's if all the other things about you checked out on the trip and you get invited again. 

I am out there to have fun most of all. 

But since most of my trips are dive trips, there are not too many things that bother me other than just doing stupid stuff and not being safe. I do not want to ever have to call the coast guard because someone on my boat did not dive safe.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I love my fishing partners because the boat is just a means to an end. Get blood on it? Who cares. Bang a sinker accidentally? No problem. Seasick and can't help with the anchor? Just lay on the bean bags and we'll (they'll) take care of it. Didn't bring any food? You can have some of mine. Touch the steering wheel? Hey thanks for helping out. Now to be fair, we just all like each other and have our own little querks, but it is what it is. Let's enjoy the trip. We always stay and clean the boat but it just needs to be rinsed off. Don't really care it it is not spotless because we are gonna fish soon anyways. 

Man, I really do have some great friends. These are the same rules for my boat, too. I'd rather spend time fishing than cleaning. To each his own.


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

#1 people not on time. Don't expect me to come back to the dock if you 5 minutes late and didn't call.

#2 happened the most it ever has this Friday. Don't get your line near the outboards. It's not hard. If we are not anchored, which we usually are not, I usually have one engine in gear to hold us in position. Then don't say its my fault. I'm watching 6 other lines, other boats and the sonar, you could at least you could do is watch you one line.


----------



## Bikini Bottom (Jul 18, 2011)

First if they are our "guest" we wanted them to come of they wouldn't be a "guest". Be up front tell them exactly what they need to bring and what you will provide. I never expect a guest to pay for fuel but may ask to provide our drinks or snacks or beer up front before the trip. I also hate the know it all types, these people you usually know who they are before they are on your boat, so make a point to not invite them. As far as cleaning our boat, no one will do it as good as we will because it's ours, so send your guest home and get it done your way. And if extra people really irritate you, don't invite them. Life is to short to sweat the small stuff.


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Circle hook setters... That makes me smile. I fish with circle hooks so much that I often forget to set straight hooks when I fish with other people. There's probably somebody out there griping about that one guy that wouldn't set the hook... Sorry man, it was me.


----------



## bamaflinger (Jun 30, 2011)

Prince Caspian said:


> Circle hook setters... That makes me smile. I fish with circle hooks so much that I often forget to set straight hooks when I fish with other people. There's probably somebody out there griping about that one guy that wouldn't set the hook... Sorry man, it was me.



:laughing:


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm just glad I am not the only one that has experienced some of the things mentioned. I too honestly can not wrap my head around peoole who think contributing $40 dollars for a trip that lasts from the early-mid morning till about the sun goes down is too much; yet they figure if they have to pitch in on fuel that they expect to catch fish. But they don't know how to read a sonar, know how to precision anchor; or complain if you have to reposition the boat if on your first anchor attempt you didn't get on spot, or the wind, current, or fish you were fighting pulled your boat off the spot. Even when you have an anchor ball to do all the work.

Granted I've fished with a few okay people; but they can't always go when the weather permits you to go.

Though if they want almost sure guarantees; then pay a charter boat, charter prices. Some act like I've fished my entire life, even when they know I haven't or I even tell them that I'm an okay angler but I'm no pro.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

This thread is pure gold. I have been laughing so hard tears are rolling down my cheeks.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

marmidor said:


> i'll make them swim home if i find out they brought a banana on my boat.


lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Damn after reading all these post i am happy as hell with my crew been fishing with same people for three years now. never have to ask for money ,help clean boat clean and hell they even built the leaders the night before. only complaint i get is this sure is a wet boat i tell them nope its self cleaning cape horn


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Pier-Dude said:


> lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dude not good....not good at all!!! Hahahaha that's funny!!! Buck the system!!!!


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

1. Black soled running shoes
2. Lack of fish cleaning skills (excuse)
3. People who fish all day and fail to help clean the boat.


----------



## olsouth3030 (Apr 26, 2012)

Do yall fish with friends or do most of you work on a charter boat or a on a near shore/inshore guide boat? I've never had issues with my friends like yall mention.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

My biggest peave, not only on boats but everywhere, is drug addicts throwing their waste products on the ground or in the water, like the whole world is their personal ashtray.

Just look at the curb at most any intersection, look at the beautiful white sand beach where a lot of folks gather to sun, just look at our model airplane field.

There is absolutely no excuse for throwing your drug waste product anywhere but in an approved trash receptical or you own yard.

What is it about tobacco use that brings out inconsideration in most users? I especially like the ones that bitch because they have to go outside to use their drugs so non-users won't have to smell that disgusting odor.

Sorry, I kind of drifted of course a little.

Rick


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

I've got a boilerplate email laying out the expectations I have for folks that I invite fishing. I also mention the most important things when confirming the meeting time via phone call, usually mentioning that I regard timeliness as important because some of the best fishing is early. 

Different boat owners/captains care more about different things. I care most about safety. No smoking, no drugs, no horseplay, moderate alcohol. I lay it out clearly and I've never had a problem. I also care a lot about getting my guests on the fish and putting fish in the boat. Most of the inexperienced anglers are very attentive to guidance and do very well. Some of the more experienced anglers prefer to stick with their favored methods even when working a spot where I suggest a different approach. However, they switch over quickly enough when they see other anglers putting fish in the boat with my suggestions.

I don't really care about gas money or help cleaning the boat. My children all know their assigned tasks and my expectations regarding stowing stuff and cleaning up. Stuff is harder to find if guests are cleaning up and stowing. While fishing, guests usually follow my children's lead regarding how things work and where stuff goes when fishing. If a rod or pliers or tackle box is put in the wrong spot, someone gently asks them to put it in the right spot. There are enough rod holders that rods are almost always in a good spot, and there are also holders for pliers, other tools, and drinks. After a few fish, most guests even learn to open the right cooler as someone approaches with a fish.

The thing that I worry about most is zoned out teenagers. Not only do they miss fish, they also risk not reacting to various situations that can emerge quickly on the deck of a boat. We do politely ask that teens refrain from ear plugs and electronic distractions, as this level of "zoned out" is not safe.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

Man, you guys are making me think twice about ever getting a bigger boat! lol, 14ft. skiff, 6 gal. fuel tank, and only room for one fishing buddy, maybe two if they're smaller individuals...even covered in fish blood and seaweed it takes 30 min. tops to empty and clean  and I try to only take people who I am confident in their fishing knowledge, otherwise we'll just take a wet ride and they usually don't want to go again! haha


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

Prince Caspian said:


> Circle hook setters... That makes me smile. I fish with circle hooks so much that I often forget to set straight hooks when I fish with other people. There's probably somebody out there griping about that one guy that wouldn't set the hook... Sorry man, it was me.


Me too. Actually, I very rarely fish with circle hooks, I just prefer not to set J hooks in most situations. I catch a lot of fish.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I always ask about gas and not showing up early to fish is inexcusable, but I will say it is nice before we leave to always have the captain/ boat owner give a briefing about how far/ long the trip will be, what the gas (ice, bait) dollar estimate is, and a quick safety briefing about the radio, lifevests, etc. As a guy who fishes on others boats a lot, I hate to always play 20 questions to ask how far out we're going, how and what rods to rig first, where the safety equipment is, etc.

Not cleaning up and drinking too much has no excuse.

Weights: This is something the captain has to be clear on. Some captains hate for weights to be reeled to the guide and others hate for them to bang the boat, neither is good. It is difficult for rookies to make both happy. This is always something that is best addressed before fishing begins IMO.

Rigging between drops is not always easy either for rookies, a lot of guys don't trust themselves to tie knots and mess with hooks while the boat is moving. Especially if they are not asked.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

baldona523 said:


> I always ask about gas and not showing up early to fish is inexcusable, but I will say it is nice before we leave to always have the captain/ boat owner give a briefing about how far/ long the trip will be, what the gas (ice, bait) dollar estimate is, and a quick safety briefing about the radio, lifevests, etc. As a guy who fishes on others boats a lot, I hate to always play 20 questions to ask how far out we're going, how and what rods to rig first, where the safety equipment is, etc.
> 
> Not cleaning up and drinking too much has no excuse.
> 
> ...


Great points. Thanks for posting.

I prefer weights not to swing, but I usually forget to mention this until I see them swinging. 

I usually have some spare rods ready to go if there is some delay while other rods get re-rigged. If a guest isn't comfortable trying knots and such, I'd rather do it or have one of my children do it, and even I am not comfortable with certain knots when the boat is bouncing much. It's gotten much harder now that I have to look over the top of my glasses.\ :^)

When things get crazy and we start landing three fish at a time most guests aren't really sure what to do to optimize the opportunity, and I try and gently direct traffic to get the lines baited and back into the water and the fish in the box. I don't worry about keeping the deck clean of blood and slime because the footing is pretty good. I do like to keep obstacles and rods in their place to minimize tripping and tangles and broken eyes.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

The old famous "You mean I need a fishing license?"
Yes, you do. You should have gone online last night and handled it.
Now you stay home or we spend 20 minutes getting you legal.
And no, "I just won't fish" will not work.
We don't need 200 lbs of beer-drinking ballast along for the ride.
Who will grab a rod eventually.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

jspooney said:


> I love my fishing partners because the boat is just a means to an end. Get blood on it? Who cares. Bang a sinker accidentally? No problem. Seasick and can't help with the anchor? Just lay on the bean bags and we'll (they'll) take care of it. Didn't bring any food? You can have some of mine. Touch the steering wheel? Hey thanks for helping out. Now to be fair, we just all like each other and have our own little querks, but it is what it is. Let's enjoy the trip. We always stay and clean the boat but it just needs to be rinsed off. Don't really care it it is not spotless because we are gonna fish soon anyways.
> 
> Man, I really do have some great friends. These are the same rules for my boat, too. I'd rather spend time fishing than cleaning. To each his own.


You hit the nail on the head for me. Nothing like being invited in a nice boat, ready to go tear em up, and realizing within 5 mins that you're gonna spend all day trying not to piss this guy off by overlooking a couple specks of blood. Now everyone's got a right to make their own rules on their own boat, but a lot of you go waaay overboard. Nothing like getting a big expensive new boat to make a man think he knows everything about fishing. I just went out with a guy opening day who made me decide to NEVER take him up on another invite again. Fishing should be fun...not work. The work should come after the trip.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Prince Caspian said:


> Circle hook setters... That makes me smile. I fish with circle hooks so much that I often forget to set straight hooks when I fish with other people. There's probably somebody out there griping about that one guy that wouldn't set the hook... Sorry man, it was me.


Ahahahaha. I did this the other day. Went out fishing for several hours with circle hooks, came inshore and fished with jig heads and it was like I had forgotten how to fish.



olsouth3030 said:


> Do yall fish with friends or do most of you work on a charter boat or a on a near shore/inshore guide boat? I've never had issues with my friends like yall mention.


I do now. Some of this boat behavior is what reveals a lot of the personality of somebody you haven't known very long.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Bikini Bottom said:


> First if they are our "guest" we wanted them to come of they wouldn't be a "guest".


Not completely true on my boat. I have a close friend I fish with, (pays his way and more, helps, etc.) that sometimes bring his workers or friends. Most of the time I'm fine with this, but every so often, he brings a real dufus. I make sure that they don't come back again.

Sea-r-cy


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

I had to stop reading after the puke spraying...I was laughing too hard. Sad thing is I have seen most of what was mentioned. And I've only owned a boat since last Aug. I can't add anything. But please keep the stories coming.


----------



## redeyes (Jan 14, 2008)

Having been a deckhand when I was younger, I became very tolerant of people and situations on fishing trips. If you can nicely explain what you expect and need of your guest when inviting them, it would go along way in giving them the time needed to decide if they can finacially and mentally handle your requests. 
When someone on your boat is doing something wrong...take a few deep breaths before you turn into capt. Bligh and yell and get all bent out of shape. Just stay calm and be nice in your explanation as to how you want certain things done...if their actions continue, keel haul their asses.Argh!

It's supposed to be fun for everyone including yourself.


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

Some "captains" can be just as bad & I have had my share of experiences with them, but maybe that's another thread. I will say I had one of the best trips ever this weekend in part because the caption just told us what he needed when he needed and made polite, helpful comments instead of getting pissed off.

P_


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

there's lots of times I have to stop and realize that not everyone grew up boating/fishing and I try to teach rather than yell. However, the things I have to calm myself about are things like no one on the boat knowing how to tie a simple fishing knot so instead of fishing I get to rig and rerig gear the entire trip, not putting pliers/knife back where you got it, tying the anchor line over the railing to the cleet, tying a line to a cleet in general, showing up with no money, food or drinks, I usually like to clean my boat myself to make sure it's done rite, but taking off the second the boat hits the dock is messed up too.


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

Complaining that "he" isnt catching anyfish but everyone else is and now he wants to go home... Also, texting or talking on the phone while we are in cell distance. I hate it when I have to listen to someone talk the whole way from the bouys to the dock... I splashed the last guys phone who did that and he hasnt came with me since!!!


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

guam_bomb80 said:


> Complaining that "he" isnt catching anyfish but everyone else is and now he wants to go home... Also, texting or talking on the phone while we are in cell distance. I hate it when I have to listen to someone talk the whole way from the bouys to the dock... I splashed the last guys phone who did that and he hasnt came with me since!!!


I always ask my guests to turn off their phones. The minor reason is that it's annoying as hell when someone's wife calls and wants to know when we're coming back. The major reason is that usually we are out of cell phone range or at least on the very edge of it. Soon the phones will be dead and useless if left on with little or no signal. If the electrical on the boat takes a dump and there's no radio you can send a text from surprisingly far out.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

this is hilarious. i dont think a grown person puking on me would go over well at all. nasty.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

jakec said:


> this is hilarious. i dont think a grown person puking on me would go over well at all. nasty.


It was granola too. I shucked down on the spot and used the hose then went below and took a hot shower.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Although I mentioned some pet peeves, I do have to admit that my "regular" crew is good at getting the job done and handling what needs to be handled. With that said, one of my regulars is PCSing to another base to so I'll have a spot on the regular crew coming up soon.


John


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's how do it, (did it last weekend) this applies mostly to greenhorns, or very in experienced guest.

1. Everybody knows fuel split before, actually the week of. This past week everyone new it was 100.00 each for fuel, even if we don't use it all. Most of the time that will weed out the cheap skates. Some times it's less.

2. No blue water/rig/overnights for greenhorns, only if they have been offshore at least a couple of times.

3. I have a set of 4/0 levelwind reels for the greenhorns. I supply and make up about 10-15 pre made leaders, and weights.

4. On the way out the harbor, show them how to use the reels, let them actually work the reel, let line out, thumb spool etc,

5. get ready to catch bait watching rookies/greenhorns use sabiki rigs can be one of the highlights of the day(lol), they get so excited.

6. Invite them up to the bridge, show them the radar, chartplotter, fish finder. let them drive a a little, this will end all of the silly questions.

7. Get to the fishing spot, everyone has a starting position in the back of the boat. as the boat/current changes everyone moves clockwise if they have to.

8. Fish, enjoy, drink, smoke, take care or your trash, all talked about on the way out. If they screw up(and they will) tell them they have to stop fishing until their rod/reel is fixed, or re rigged,and it may be 15-20 min if we are on the fish.

9. On the way in chores are assigned, declutter the boat, take trash off, wash rods and reels, boat cleaners, fish cleaners. If they start making excuses, they get one more chance, I mean sometimes it's for real.

Remember shit happens, and you were a rookie one time, stay clam, yelling and name calling does nothing, I have been on trips where the tension is so strong nobody talked to each other for the last 2-3 hrs. I'm even guilty of yelling at my 8-10yr sons, years ago and it took almost 10 years before they felt comfortable going fishing with dad (he's not going to yell at me for doing something wrong).

Just remember to go over everything with them in advance so they know what to expect. Last weekend, one guy wife would call all the time checking on him, no biggie he caught so much razzing from the other guys about being P'whipped he just turned off his phone


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Bigone...Excellent post my friend. I think it is good to always remember that all rookies need help knowing what to do on a boat. It is not acceptable to to expect a newbie to know what to do on a boat without being shown what to do. However, there is a big difference between a newbie and a guy who knows what to do and is just a turd. AND...great point about yelling at the kids and the tension part. Fishing is supposed to be fun. When there are so many rules and regulations that it takes a handbook to know what can and can't be done on the boat it's time for a new fishing partner.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Complaining to other people about me not having any good spots because they're not catching anything. Just because your not catching anything doesn't mean I'm not. If you don't want to listen to my advice on how to catch more fish it's your fault,so don't bitch about my spots.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

fsu alex said:


> Complaining to other people about me not having any good spots because they're not catching anything. Just because your not catching anything doesn't mean I'm not. If you don't want to listen to my advice on how to catch more fish it's your fault,so don't bitch about my spots.


It's obvious that guy was not throwing a mirrodine or a catch 2000. Look on the bright side. At least he didn't ask, "Do you have a cast net? Do you want to catch some bait."


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

Downtime2 said:


> It was granola too.


 damn.


----------



## KKDONOVAN (Aug 26, 2010)

I used to be a mate on several charterboats and private yachts for many years so i've been witness to alot of stuff so if anybody needs a decent guest let me know.


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

bigone said:


> Here's how do it, (did it last weekend) this applies mostly to greenhorns, or very in experienced guest.
> 
> 1. Everybody knows fuel split before, actually the week of. This past week everyone new it was 100.00 each for fuel, even if we don't use it all. Most of the time that will weed out the cheap skates. Some times it's less.
> 
> ...


 LOL. Good stuff here all around.


----------



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

All I have to say is God bless you guys. I would have to toss some of these folks off into the deep blue waters or flats. lol Gas is always shared...I would always ask Travis how much the share on gas was. Always bring your own gear plus more...never know what ya run into out there. Fun Fun. Share means share on clean up as well. I own a little river boat and when I go out with a buddy I am left to clean up the mess..lol NOTHING like ya'lls boat. Like I said..I would toss folks over. God bless you guys.


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

1. Saying more than once that the guy at the bait shop said they're slaying red grouper 14 miles out as if I'm supposed to plug "14 miles out" into my gps
2. Giving me 20 dollars even though I told him roughly 50 each to go to the edge then saying, sorry bud thats all i got.
3. Talking to me all day about how skilled he is at fishing but still loses everthing big.
4. Cant tie his own knots but complains when a knot i tied breaks.
5. Thinks that a text that says, hey i got a spot open for ya this sunday, means that he can invite anybody he wants. He invited four other people without even checking with me.
6. Says he doesn't have to be in by a certain time but starts bitching that he needs to go in, then calls the wife and has to go now without helping clean. 
THIS IS ALL THE SAME GUY AND HE IS A FORUM MEMBER. TOOK HIM TWICE AND NEVER AGAIN. Have noticed that his posts have slowed down hahaha. Wierd because he never had money to fish but I've seen him sell some expensive stuff on here.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

BigSlick said:


> 1. Saying more than once that the guy at the bait shop said they're slaying red grouper 14 miles out as if I'm supposed to plug "14 miles out" into my gps
> 2. Giving me 20 dollars even though I told him roughly 50 each to go to the edge then saying, sorry bud thats all i got.
> 3. Talking to me all day about how skilled he is at fishing but still loses everthing big.
> 4. Cant tie his own knots but complains when a knot i tied breaks.
> ...


Wow slick thats crazy ... Im always greatfull when I get invited to go I do my best to get invited again .

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## Suprman (Jul 11, 2011)

As a newbie to all this, thanks for the insight fellas, i'll re read this thread if ever anyone graciously allows me to go fishing with them. Alot of it seems like common sense, but that's just one mans opinion.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

This should be Stickyed. With daily post of funny stuff folks do. Pictures are a must.


----------



## CaptDQ (May 13, 2011)

Well I think I can help all of you out. These local stores have them in and some others are coming on board. Top Gun & Mo Fishing in Orange Beach. Hot Spots & Outcast Bait & Tackle or you can buy on line. 

www.nobitchinjustfishin.com

Enjoy


----------



## Melanie (Jun 8, 2012)

Since I am new, and the last two boats I owned were a cataraft and a drift boat, let me just add this... if you think you are going to wear those sandals with the bottle openers in the sole on MY small boat you are wrong. By the time you step in and step out you will have left in your wake either a hypalon or gelcoat nightmare and both are itchy fixes for me to have to make. Be respectful of your hosts craft and gear no matter what it is and the rules of the boat are the rules of the boat. What you do on yours or someone elses do not apply.


----------



## neptuna (Jun 23, 2009)

jump up and down with the waves as we are going, not reel up off the bottom and lose rigs left and right.


----------



## Sniper'sGirl (Jun 22, 2012)

1- Bang sinkers against boat.
2- Don't secure hooks properly, DO NOT PUT HOOKS IN THE EYES OF THE ROD!!!!!!
3- Forget their tackle, but use yours as if it is a buffet.
4- Tell you how to run your boat and electronics.
5- Feed bait to the remoras.
6- Drop food on the deck.
7- Lay squid on the gunnel to dry out and stain.
8- Do not return tackle to the tackle station or close tackle station lid.
9- Do not rinse down deck.
10- Try to use cell phones to record your gps locations.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Sniper'sGirl said:


> 10- Try to use cell phones to record your gps locations.


This would be grounds for "burial at sea" for the offending cell phone. Sea-r-cy


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

As I was reading through all the posts, I was trying to find one of my peeves that wasnt already posted, and Im sure yall already got em all..

It seems the things I have so keep repeating to folks on my boat is,

Dont reel the swivel/lead all the way to the eye (depending on the type of rig)
Dont lay a rod down ANYWHERE, put it in a rod holder. 
Keep a "tight line"
Dont snatch
Clean up
No bottles
No puking (only the captain is allowed to do that)
Do what you are told
No complaining
Just in general, carry your own weight.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

HAHAHAA, I don't mean to laugh but good grief that is funny. I know if I were a Captn I would not be laughing.


----------



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

Ultralite said:


> that ain't right...
> 
> I do not own a boat and go fishing with other people that do...
> 
> ...




You and me both... How hard is it to have a little respect and common courtesy!!!


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

I only fish with friends. Their actions have entertained me for years. They don't annoy me.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Mudigger said:


> I only fish with friends. Their actions have entertained me for years. They don't annoy me.


I have to agree! I have a crew that fishes with me 99.9% of the time so we work like a well oiled machine. Although I do have to tell him to "Snatch It" every once in a while. We do make fun of each other when we lose a big fish and start swearing!! Tell'em hand!!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

marmidor said:


> I have to agree! I have a crew that fishes with me 99.9% of the time so we work like a well oiled machine. Although I do have to tell him to "Snatch It" every once in a while. We do make fun of each other when we lose a big fish and start swearing!! Tell'em hand!!!


 No dout hand we have a great time out there! Funny on the snatch-it joke haha!!!!! Live Action Yeyeyeye!!!


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Dont know if this got posted, but it seems worthy of my 200th post.

Easily #1 - Littering. If I see someone pitch trash in the water I want to slay them.
#2 - Blaming your gear for the things they do wrong
#3 - Assuming they know how to fix a problem, then boning it up because they were too proud to ask for help.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Interesting thread Guess I am either lucky or insensative. Both the trips I have take other people on in my boat and I think the trips I have taken on other people's boats have been enjoyable. There have been minor hiccups but nothing close to what you people have posted. I just learned about the the potental for Cellphone gps the other day. I have a tracphone, so not only is it not smart but no GPS tracking. Never thought about it before last week.
Try to remember, sometimes people don't do what you think is obvious because they don't know how or not sure if you want them to. I have been on boats where ther captain and normal crew has a set way of doing things. I try to stay out of their way and help any where I can or am asked to. I also have taken people who don't know how and a little instruction goes a long way. Have fun


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Threads like this remind we how lucky I am to have 1 friend/"fishing partner" that I fish with. We fish from my boat and pull it with my truck but he owns excellent quality tackle and gear, always pays for his share of expenses, is enjoyable to fish with, and always helps wash down the boat and gear when we return. Don't think I'd want complete or near strangers on my boat....


----------



## Jive Turkey (Oct 15, 2007)

*great thread....*

----the asshole that lays around in everyone's way because they are either seasick or drunk or both.
----the asshole that is always late to the dock
----the asshole that is always bitching because they need to come in because of this or that
----the asshole that doesn't wash the boat or do a half ass job
----the asshole that always plays the does not know how to clean fish card
----the asshole that likes to lay down in your clean cabin with squid juice and shit all over them in between every spot. (this includes the asshole that brings the teenagers that eat cheetos/doritos/snickers and any other junk in the cabin while leaving wrappers along with cheese fingerprints in said cabin
----the asshole that is a expert
----the asshole that never seems to catch on to the fact that the buoy or anchor has to be pulled in before we make way
----the asshole that continues to leave rods laying around and does not put them away properly.
----the asshole that thinks they can fish with 3 rods at once
----the asshole that doesn't bring anything to contribute to the day
----the asshole that continues to misplace the knife
----the asshole that can never cut bait or cuts bait on my gelcoat
----the asshole that continues to hit the side of your boat with the 16 oz sinker he does not need
----the asshole that never attaches his weight and leader properly to his rod.....so when we get under way it just starts beating the shit out of your tower
----the asshole that keeps choking on that monster cobia
----the asshole that talked so much shit about fishing and when I finally take them they couldn't hook a raggedy ass remora.
----for the record we are all assholes it just some of us said assholes have much more consideration for other assholes and their boat. a boat is small square footage to be on way offshore especially when some asshole continues some of the mentioned things above.


----------

